# ROM for Archos 55 Diamond Selfie



## TheoMich (Mar 29, 2017)

I was on my phone messing with root and accidentally deleted the ROM from my Archos 55 Diamond Selfie. The website doesn't have any firmware available for that particular device and don't know what to do as it is stuck in a boot loop. I can still access TWRP however.

Any help is much appreciated


----------

